# Guess the Score Tuesday November 11 @ Memphis



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Pacers at Memphis
> Tuesday
> 8:00 p.m., FedEx Forum
> TV: WB4 RADIO: WIBC-1070 AM
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050111.html

We really need to win this one to avoid losing 4 in a row.

Pacers 97
Grizzlies 95

Pacers High Scorer- Reggie Miller (30)

Grizzlies High Scorer- Jason Williams (28)


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Woah Jermaine broke his nose?


Pacers 101

Grizzlies 100


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm sure Jermaine will play.

Pacers- 95
Grizzlies- 89


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

87-82 Indy

I'd be surprised if Jermaine doesn't play, he'll probably just have to wear a mask.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

OT win... pacers 115, grizzlies 110


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If Jermaine doesn't play, your screwed. But then again, I said that we'd lose by 40+ the first few games after the "incident"

Memphis - 103
Indiana - 91


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 107 grizz 102


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I'll say Pacers squeek this one out

Pacers 96
Grizz 94

Jermaine in the mask


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm thinking OT win as well... Pacers 114 - Grizzlies 112


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

Although I'm a Hoosier by birth, I'm a Griz season ticket holder. Pacers are at the end of a long, and very difficult road trip, that has taken it's toll. 

The Griz are on their home floor, smok'n hot, & well rested. Things don't always go as predicted, but I think the Griz will take this one. If we shoot 50%+ we should win by serious double digits. If you hold us down to the low 40% range it could go either way, but I think we win by 5 or 6, which is probably what the home court is worth in a close contest. 

We usually play each other close, at least since the Griz relocated to Memphis, so this will probably be a good game. 

JO & Gasol are both on fire so they will probably cancel each other out point wise. Bonzi has been routinely dropping 20+ a night lately. Mike Miller is on fire from 3pt land. He hit 9 for 9 (not all 3's though) against the Suns in the first half recently. Posey is hurt so that' s in your favor. Cardinal is also out, so another plus for your side. Earl Watson is playing the best B/ball of his NBA career, so a major plus for us. He went 5-5 from 3pt land recently. J-Will is J-Will. He may drop 30 on you or 2 you just never know with him. Depends on whether he's in the mood to play that particular night. Shane Battier has become the man. He is the guy you better keep your eye on. He brings the whole package, good shooter, great D, he'll steal you blind, and kill you on the boards if you don't find a way to shut him down. 

I always enjoy having the Pacers in town cause they're my second favorite team behind the Griz. It should be a good one tonight. :yes:


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Good guys - 87
Pacers - 74


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison gets elbowed in the chin by Dahntay Jones and is taken out of the game.

Croshere fouled on a layup.

Memphis fans clap David Harrison. He's being assisted by Scot Pollard and John Edwards.

Croshere hits two.

Swift hits a J, I thought he was a dunker?

AJ fouled and hits with perhaps the gayest FT form, ever.

Foster rebounds a missed Grizzly shot.

AJ to Foster who barely hits the rim.

Dahntay Jones' 3 does a 720 around the rim and goes out.

Foster hits and the foul.

He misses it.

Freddie fouls Dahntay Jones on a 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jones hits 1/3 FT's and Foster misses the last shot.

Grizz score 68%

Grizz 28
Pacers 22

at the end of 1.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We really need to win this one.
Hopefully we can cool the Grizz down in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits and is fouled by Swift. He hits the FT.

Wells draws a foul on Michael Curry

David Harrison suffered a concussion and won't return.

30-25 Memphis with 11:30 left

Curry with a nice ballfake, takes a jumpshot, hits the back of the rim, and after 3-4 seconds, it goes over the backboard.

JO called for goaltending on a block.

Reggie turns the ball over.

Croshere called for a foul on a clean strip.

Gasol misses both. If the Grizz weren't missing FT's, man.

Croshere misses and JO rebounds it. The ball is poked out of bounds.

JO hits.

Croshere misses a dunk.

Watson hits a fastbreak layup.

JO fouled and misses the shot, Swift's 3rd.

34-27 Grizz


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice new avatar by the way Pacers Fan.
Now it's *really * obvious you payed for Theo's supporting membership.

Not a big deal though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits both FT's.

Reggie Miller fouls Mike Miller. This is kind of strange: Freddie Jones guarding Dahntay Jones, and Reggie Miller guarding Mike Miller.

Gasol dunks it.

Johnson with a horrible pass to JO who almost gets to it. We turn it over.

Wells hits a 3.

39-29 Memphis with 7:45 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Nice new avatar by the way Pacers Fan.
> Now it's *really * obvious you payed for Theo's supporting membership.
> 
> Not a big deal though.


Nah, we just made a deal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO drives by Wright and hits a left-handed layup.

Wright misses a skyhook.

JO barely missesa J.

Tinsley steals it and draws a foul on Gasol.

JO draws a blocking foul on Mike Miller.

He hits both.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gasol dunks it.

On a fastbreak, JO does a spin move and a layup.

JO with nice D on Wright.

Tinsley throws the ball out of bounds.

43-37 Grizz with 4:30 left

JO misses, is rejected, and Foster hits.

Gasol hits a "3" and is fouled. His left foot was clearly on the line, and right was clearly over the line. He hits the FT.

JO fouled. He hits both.

Gasol hits over nice defense by Jermaine.

Tinsley hits a J.

Foster called for a block.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wells hits both.

Tinsley hits a 3. WTF?

51-45 Memphis with 2:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mike Miller called for an offensive foul on Reggie.

JO hits over 3 Grizzlies. He has really improved his jumpshot.

Wells misses a 3, Battier rebounds it, and scores over a confused Jermaine O'Neal.

Mike Miller tries a pass, Tinsley deflects it, Miller to Battier who hits.

55-47 with 1:25 left Timeout


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If we can end this quarter strong that will really give us a lot of confidence going into the 2nd half.
Keep me updated.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley bricks a 3 and the ball goes off Battier's foot out of bounds.

Tinsley to JO who's rejected out of bounds.

JO to Croshere who's fouled.

Croshere misses a FT, and hits the other.

Freddie Jones rejects a Grizzly. AJ bumps heads with someone. A mix of Grizzlies and Pacers tip the ball in.

Curry fouled at the buzzer and no call.

JO has 21, Gasol with 23.

57-48 at halftime


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We would be getting killed right now if Memphis had made more of their FT's. We need to do a better job on interior defense, especially Jermaine actually going for blocks. Put Foster on Gasol. Memphis is rejecting everything, we need to do a better job selling the foul, or try to adjust the shot.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Gasol is taking JO to school. That +1 move was beautiful. 

Indiana better stick in the East.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Billy Keller on the Halftime show! Man he's gotten old.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Gasol is taking JO to school on offense. That +1 move was beautiful.

Indiana better stick in the East.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> Gasol is taking JO to school. That +1 move was beautiful.
> 
> Indiana better stick in the East.


Yeah, we really need to keep Foster on him, JO's more of a shotblocker.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jo can't hold Pau and Pau can't stop JO. Two truly gifted offensive big men.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ to Tinsley who misses a 3.

What's with the Memphis crowd? No one's there...

Gasol misses an easy jumphook

O'Neal and Foster both miss before Memphis rebounds it.

Battier misses a wide 3.

Battier knocks down Tinsley for his 3rd foul.

Tinsley to Jermaine who hits another double-teamed fadaway J. Foster leaves the game.

O'Neal fouls Gasol, his 3rd, why not put Croshere on him?

He hits 1 of 2.

JJ misses a jumpshot.

Gasol hits a jumpshot.

Tinsley misses a floater.

Battier steps out of bounds.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, we really need to keep Foster on him, JO's more of a shotblocker.


I love Foster but he can't stop any of the top PF's from the West. Let's be honest here. I'm not taking anything away from his game, great hustler, very underappreciated, but a diffensive "stopper" he isn't.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ to Reggie who can't handle it.

Freddie back in after a Reggie foul.

Offensive foul on Memphis, whew, I thought we were called for another foul on a 3.

Freddie misses, Tinsley misses the putback, and finally hits.

Gaso, misses.

Jermaine fouled by Battier as he drives into the lane, his 4th.

He hits both.

60-54 Memphis

Airball by Memphis

Tinsley with a nice fake and hits a 2 ft jumpshot. 

60-56 Grizz, Timeout


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> 
> 
> I love Foster but he can't stop any of the top PF's from the West. Let's be honest here. I'm not taking anything away from his game, great hustler, very underappreciated, but a diffensive "stopper" he isn't.


Foster's had some good defensive games before. He's certainly our best post defender, especially against versatile PF's like Lamar Odom or Pau Gasol.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gasol misses a hook.

Tinsley misses a 4 foot J.

Jermaine steps in front of Jason Williams and Williams is called for a travel.

Reggie called for a travel.

Jason Williams hits a 3.

Tinsley with a self alley-oop without the dunk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie called for another travel. Rick Carlisle shrugges his shoulders. Replay shows he didn't travel.

Tinsley called for 5 second backdown.

Mike Miller called for a foul. What's up with the refs? Let us shoot the ****ing ball!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine called for a 3 second violation when he didn't even have the ball.

Austin Croshere rejects Stromile Swift and is called for a foul.

64-58 Grizz with 3:45 left in the 3rd.

JO takes our first attempt in like 2 minutes. He hits it.

Bonzi misses a 3.

JO rejects Swift and AJ turns the ball over out of bounds.

64-60 with 2:46 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO gets a rebound when Gasol went over his back, and AJ called for a foul.

Pacers shooting 33% this quarter, Grizz are shooting 17%


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gasol called for Defensive 3 Seconds. What call hasn't been called yet?

JO bricks a jumper.

JO called for an offensive foul, his 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

D. Jones misses a 3.

Gasol hits a J over Foster.

Swift rejects Croshere and the Shot Clock expires.

Gasol passes it to Wells out of bounds.

Tinsley fouled on a 3 at the buzzer obviously but no call.

We outscore Memphis 13-10 in the quarter.

67-61 going into the 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie misses and Croshere tips it in.

Steven Hitch wins off of our announcers picking for him.

Dahntay Jones hits, when did he become good?

Croshere airballs a J.

Earl Watson called for a chickenwing foul.

Croshere airballs it again.

Watson hits the back of the rim out of bounds.

JO back in.

AJ and Reggie miss, Foster gets a jumpball.

JO to Michael Curry who hits? Wow

AJ called for a foul.

69-65 with 9 minutes left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> What's with the Memphis crowd? No one's there...


My friend who went to school in Memphis said people only go to Grizzly games to see the other team. Since the Pacers are playing poorly now, I assume nobody in Memphis wants to see them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wells misses once and then hits.

JO hits at the end of the shot clock.

J-Will travels, but AJ called for his 3rd foul. Take him out now! He hits both.

Reggie saves it. Reggie hits a 35 foot 3 with 1 second left of the shot clock!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits again! It's tied!

6:45 left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

refs are ****ing up, I think for both teams.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, now mostly against the Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bonzi Wells passes it out of bounds.

JJ and Reggie pass it to each other multiple times. JO misses, hits, and we lead for the first time in 3 games.

Bonzi hits a 3.

76-75 Memphis

J-Will with a charge, no call. Wright misses a wide open J, and O'Neal called for a travel.

Offensive foul on Wright, no call. A Grizzly saves it to Freddie who can't hold onto it. Bonzi hits a layup and the foul on JO, his 5th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bonzi misses the FT.

Tinsley misses a 3. Stupid ****ing ****head!

Battier misses and JO and Wright have a loose ball.

JO tips it to Freddie.

O'Neal with a left-handed skyhook!

Gasol called for a double dribble I think.

Jo to Freddie who hits a J!

79-78 Indy


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> My friend who went to school in Memphis said people only go to Grizzly games to see the other team. Since the Pacers are playing poorly now, I assume nobody in Memphis wants to see them.


Shoulda kept them in Vancouver.

:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster called for a foul. Grizz hit.

Foster hits. 

81-80 with 2:19 left

Gasol misses.

Tinsley to Freddie to Tinsley for 3!

84-80 Indy!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We've outscored them by 5 so far in the 4th quarter.
We have to keep this up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Make that 10..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jermaine with 33 points so far, what a beast.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jason Williams hits a 3. NO!

Tinsley called for a kickball.

Gasol hits. Grizz lead 85-84 with 54 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO misses. I sense a Grizz 3.

Reggie steals it and calls timeout with 16 seconds left.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

GIVE THE BALL TO REGGIE!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal fouled!

He hits 1! Tie game! And the other!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

4 seconds left!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PACERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

How was the block???


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Play of the Game goes to the defense. I thought it'd go to Reggie's steal, 3, other 3, or Tinsley.


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

Darnit, I was way off with the scoring. Hah! Oh well! At least they won! FINALLY!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> How was the block???


There was no block. Gasol missed.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley hits great clutch threes.

I can't believe people are saying JO didn't get fouled. It looked as blatant to me as a foul can get outside of intentional fouls.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

:banana: :bbanana:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> There was no block. Gasol missed.


Err..
Stupid NBA Gamecast.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Who won the prediction?
I was pretty close...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 86-85

Pacers Fan- 21
rock747- 30
Bird Fan33- 13
Turkish Delight- 4
Jermainiac Fan- 54
theo- 23, but DQ'd
NTP- 38
DJMD- 19
Jama- 55
zeus- 14, but DQ'd

Winner- Turkish Delight


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow 4!
Great prediction by me I must say.

:headbang:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie- 10/2/1 5 TO's
Tinsley- 19/7/6/1 7-17 FG's
JO- 35/12/2/1
JJ- 1 assist
Foster- 8/12/2

Freddie- 2/1
Croshere- 8/3/2
AJ- 2/1/2
Curry- 2/1/2
Harrison- 2 rebounds

J-Will- 11/5
Miller- 2/1/4/1
Gasol- 31/7/2/2/4
Battier- 7/2/2/3
Wright- 6/9/2/2
Wells- 20/6/1

Good News- We won, Grizz shot 62% from the FT Line, we shot 92% from the line, 15 TO's

Bad News- Grizz shot 49%, 39% from 3, Pacers shot 41%, 1 block

Fastbreak Points- 8-6 Pacers
Pts in the Paint- 36-32 Grizz
Biggest Lead- 10-3 Grizz

7 Lead Changes and 2 Times Tied
Rick Carlisle got a Technical


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blue Bear</b>!
> Although I'm a Hoosier by birth, I'm a Griz season ticket holder. Pacers are at the end of a long, and very difficult road trip, that has taken it's toll.
> 
> The Griz are on their home floor, smok'n hot, & well rested. Things don't always go as predicted, but I think the Griz will take this one. If we shoot 50%+ we should win by serious double digits. If you hold us down to the low 40% range it could go either way, but I think we win by 5 or 6, which is probably what the home court is worth in a close contest.
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot to take into consideration that we can't shoot freethrows or apply pressure defense with the game on the line.

Congrats Pacers, good win. Pau and JO put on quite a show. That was worth the price of the ticket just to watch those two play. Give Pau a couple more years & he will be one of the top 2 or 3 PF's in the game. 

Again, good game guys. Congrats on your win.


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> My friend who went to school in Memphis said people only go to Grizzly games to see the other team. Since the Pacers are playing poorly now, I assume nobody in Memphis wants to see them.


I think your friend is wrong about that. That was probably true the first couple of years the team was here, but not now. I've been a season ticket holder since day 1. When Hubie came here, things changed. We don't sell out as many games as we do for fans to watch other teams. 

We had good attendance last night, and I saw a few Pacer jersey's, but not many. The Laker jersey's have really declined when they come to town too. The Memphis fan base is, for the most part, Griz fans now.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Wow 4!
> Great prediction by me I must say.
> 
> :headbang:


Wow 54!
Great prediction by me I must say.
:headbang:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blue Bear</b>!
> 
> 
> I think your friend is wrong about that. That was probably true the first couple of years the team was here, but not now. I've been a season ticket holder since day 1. When Hubie came here, things changed. We don't sell out as many games as we do for fans to watch other teams.
> ...


Yeah, he told me that last year. He lives in LA now, so it could have changed since then.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good game guys, I thought our defense looked a little better since we kept them to 85 points, but you need to play good defense all 4 quarters if you want to win a championship. Our defense will be better when Jackson comes back, but Friday we need to have good defense against the Suns and keep them under 110, and we need to make Nash force a lot of passes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Good game guys, I thought our defense looked a little better since we kept them to 85 points


Our defense looked a little better in the second half alone. In the first half, the Grizz scored like 56 points.


----------

